

Using ClojureScript at NemCV - zubairq
http://www.zubairquraishi.com/zubairquraishi/case-study.html

======
mfikes
Wow, since 2013? So you've seen the state of ClojureScript change drastically
over the past couple years. Have you stuck with the original tooling as it was
back then, or did you try to track ClojureScript as it matured?

